# Did my hedgehog just farted?



## Aitorman (Mar 30, 2017)

Sometimes our little Leia poops on us (she's 4 months and with time she's been able to not doing so often as she used to do) and usually we notice this by the smell. Her poop smell so strong! I hope it's just because she's a baby...
Recently we've been noticing that sometimes it smells like she's just pooped, but there's nothing, anywhere!

Did she just farted? Is this common? Have you noticed this with your hedgehogs?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, hedgehogs fart.

Baby poop & pee can smell more strongly than adults. Some people are more sensitive to the smell than others as well, which can contribute. Sometimes the food can be causing some of the smell as well.


----------



## Aitorman (Mar 30, 2017)

Gosh, I hope it gets better with time...

My little prickly ball seems to be filled with pee and poop because every morning, after she's done with all her stuff, she seems to weight half the last night! And the saucer is filled with... You know, brown wet stuff (because it gets mixed) with quills in it (yes, she's quilling right now, I hope it's the last time)


----------



## happytreecompany (Dec 15, 2016)

my hedgehog definitely farts, but its only audible in the bath! the first couple times it happened i was very confused until i saw little bubbles. even their farts are cute!


----------

